# N&B Flair - Do these have heated windscreens?



## AndrewandShirley

Help!!

So do any N&B owners have a heated windscreen?

SitRep
Windscreen gone - replacement sought.

We have a button that indicated it has a heated windscreen.

Autowindscreens say the windscreens were not made with heated elements.

But they also said they do not make them with sun tints - so we do not trust them.


TY


----------



## camper69

You will have some very fine heating element in the windscreen if you do have a heated one. Try looking very closely at it. On my Ford Galaxy they are easily seen.

Derek


----------



## dragabed

*N&B flair winscreen*

does it look like an after market switch and wireing.i was looking to buy as my ideal van but was put of by the number of posts about windscreen on this model and a possible design fault have you come across this subject as owners


----------



## CliveMott

You should contact
EFK Glass
8 Rue Marechal de Lattre de Tassigny
Fr 59000 Lille
0032 57 21 99 90
[email protected]
www.efkglass.com

Free call from the UK

00800 800 70 800

Tel them the van you have and they will organise the rest.
They were at Dussledorf and also the NEC.

C.


----------



## midgeteler

Hi....all I can say is that my 8000i '06 is not heated and am pretty sure it was not an option.
BTW, interested to know, what caused the breakage?


John


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ours has a heated windscreen button, but it's for the mirrors not the screen,


----------



## CliveMott

Our Concorde has a heated front screen. Its heated by a dedicated Truma gas fired hot air blower which is usefull for dispersing overnight condensation. 

But electric heating elements within the glass NO.

Heated mirrows yes.

I think you get the drift.

C.


----------



## peejay

Yep, i'd agree, we have a button on our Hymer that looks like a heated screen one but it is in fact for the mirrors.

Pete


----------



## Jede

Hi Andrew & Shirley,

nope the Goose does not have a heated screen either.

John


----------



## Jede

How did it go ?? you are both ok I hope ?


----------



## Vennwood

Nope our Flair doesn't have a heated screen. I have the 2004 to 2009 N+B brochures and none list a heated screen as an option.

Maybe as Clive says these folks EFK Glass may make on. I'd be interested in knowing the price if they do.

N+B windscreen prices horrendous and some insurance companies have a limit of £2 or £3K leaving a £2K balance - beware......

Condensation in winter can be a problem and in our case putting the roller shutter down fully only aggravates the problem. We have had success by using the N+B option that uses the Alde heating system to "preheat" the engine and hence use the blower to clear the screen. But is not very practical and takes ages to work.

Best solution so far has been to leave the shutter up a few inches and put the road maps over the trim on the side windows to deflect the heat to the front screen - not very efficient but has limited success if left on overnight.


----------

